# Taqueria Style Pickled Jalapenos and Carrots



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

This morning's doin's. I don't think I've posted this here before, if so OPPS. The recipe is supposed to make "about" 2 pints. I always put them in quart jars. Peppers and carrots were very big so I got 3 quarts this time. I got lucky with the red jalapenos, don't usually see those. I've never seen this in the "mainstream" Mexican restaurants here, only in the little mom and pop hole in the wall places. Put it on beans or rice or whatever. If you are brave enough just eat it out of the bowl. It does mellow out after a while, if it lasts that long. :biggrin2:


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Recipe and steps please? Do you use one of those canning pots? Or just a plain old large pot with water? And what exactly do you add to the veggies? They sure look good.
Thanks.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Nothing to it. It's a refrigerator pickle so no canning needed. I think it could be water bath canned but I haven't tried it. Ok, everything you need to know here. BTW I doubled the recipe.

https://www.mexicanplease.com/taqueria-style-pickled-jalapenos-carrots/


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey Wooley, remember this from 2 years ago...

https://www.diychatroom.com/f39/jalape-o-peppers-635667/

We just made another jar full today...the head guy eats them everyday
in an omelet. Funny thing this morning he said, “maybe we should put
carrots in here too.” :biggrin2:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Hey Wooley, remember this from 2 years ago...
> 
> https://www.diychatroom.com/f39/jalape-o-peppers-635667/
> 
> ...


I didn't but after reading the link I did. Odd I didn't post that thread. Carrots would be worth a try. Maybe a little saute before adding them? They are harder than the peppers. Oh, wait that was thread was before I joined the forum.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@wooleybooger - when you are done with the Mexican pickle recipe, could you learn to make Chinese pickles and tell me how? :wink2: I never used to eat Chop Suey ( I think it's a Chinese-American dish, actually, not Chinese) but I discovered Chop Suey with Chinese pickles. Soooo good! I really do like sour things more than sweet, salty or bitter. ( Except for Chocolate)



A fun fact from Food Science - the appeal of hot chili peppers is actually PAIN! That's the sense affected.:biggrin2:


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I love spicy hot food. After scarfing down a jar of those, I wouldn't be able to sit down for a week.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> @wooleybooger - when you are done with the Mexican pickle recipe, could you learn to make Chinese pickles and tell me how? :wink2:


Nikk there is a recipe for Schezwan pickle that I've made. It's been many many many years since I've made it but it may be something you'll like. Give me a bit, it's in a book I have but I just need to find it. The book and recipe.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

wooleybooger said:


> Nikk there is a recipe for Schezwan pickle that I've made. It's been many many many years since I've made it but it may be something you'll like. Give me a bit, it's in a book I have but I just need to find it. The book and recipe.



I can't remember if it was hot or not.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> I can't remember if it was hot or not.


As I recall this recipe wasn't hot I think, it used Schezwan peppercorns and they have a different flavor I can't describe. I think they are available on Amazon. 

:vs_mad: Now I'll probably have to make it for myself also. :vs_mad: :biggrin2:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Last night I had some of my peppers and carrots with beans and rice. Those green jalapenos were huge as were the carrots. The red jalapenos were sweet but hot and the green one just turned the whole thing into liquid fire. Never had a batch go this hot before. Whew.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Maybe you bought a hotter type chile pepper? I can't think of any that are huge, though.


https://www.cayennediane.com/big-list-of-hot-peppers/


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Nope they were Jalapenos. The green ones may have been the Mammoth jalapeno. Those get 5 inches or better in length and up to 1 3/4 inch in diameter. The carrots were a variety that gets to 8 inches long and fairly uniform diameter. Not tapered.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Many of the green jalapenos were bigger than this.


----------

